# Auto logout of idle users?



## Moonchild (Apr 16, 2003)

Something that I long for in OS X - being a UNIX junkie for quite some time now, is the function of having inactive users logged out after a specified amount of time.  I know there are things that will do this - but they seem to log you out after that time period.  What I want is to log users out after a period of being idle - not doing anything.  Including the user logged in to the console.

Does anyone know if anything like this exists for OS X or how you would go about setting something like this up?


----------



## adambyte (Apr 17, 2003)

Uh.... I believe there is a Screen saver module called "Log out" or "logout" that will log out the current user for whenever the screen saver is set.... get it at versiontracker.com. Hope this helps


----------



## Moonchild (Apr 17, 2003)

Thanks, I guess that's better than nothing... Just would be nice to be able to keep my nifty screen saver and still have it do an auto-logout.

My screen saver is set for like 10 minutes, and I'l like the auto-logout to occur after about an hour... oh well.  Maybe I should mention this to Apple.  I mean, Windows and Unix can both do it... why not those of us on OSX?


----------



## btoneill (Apr 17, 2003)

You could give "idled" a try, not sure if it compiles on OS X, but worth a shot, you can find it at http://www.darkwing.com/idled/

Brian


----------



## cabbage (Apr 17, 2003)

You can check the forums at macosxlabs.org.  There is a thread on how to add a script to the screensaver to logout or restart the mac


----------

